# Problema  ao Instalar o Driver de Video NVidia !

## danielmf

Ola !! GOstaria de saber se alguem poderia me ajudar! Eu não estou conseguindo instalar o drive da placa de video Nvidia Geforce fx 5200!O que ocorre quando eu dou emerge nvidia-glx  é o seguinte ->

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 2) media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5 to /

>>> checking ebuild checksums  :Wink: 

>>> checking auxfile checksums  :Wink: 

>>> checking miscfile checksums  :Wink: 

>>> checking NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1.run  :Wink: 

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Could not find a usable .config in the kernel source directory.

 * Please ensure that /usr/src/linux points to a configured set of Linux sources.

 * If you are using KBUILD_OUTPUT, please set the environment var so that

 * it points to the necessary object directory so that it might find .config.

!!! ERROR: media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1555:   Called dyn_setup

  ebuild.sh, line 668:   Called pkg_setup

  nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5.ebuild, line 60:   Called linux-mod_pkg_setup

  linux-mod.eclass, line 465:   Called linux-info_pkg_setup

  linux-info.eclass, line 549:   Called die

!!! Unable to calculate Linux Kernel version

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

meu kernel é este-> 

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   22 Oct 20 01:04 linux -> linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r5

drwxr-xr-x 19 root root 4096 Oct 20 01:04 linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r5

é isso   :Question:  ! Abs!

----------

## BaYGoN

Isso acontece pq os drivers de vídeo da Nvidia precisam encontrar o arquivo de configuração do kernel que vc está rodando agora para compilar o módulo do driver. Ele fica em /usr/src/linux. Se vc compilou o seu kernel e apagou esta pasta, vai ter que dar um emerge nos seus sources novamente e recompilar o kernel.

O que eu acho mais provavel que tenha acontecido com vc, é que vc atualizou o seu kernel para uma nova versão e isso atualizou o symlink automaticamente. Verifique se o symlink /usr/src/linux aponta para para o kernel que vc está rodando agora.

Caso positivo, veja se existe o arquivo .config nesta pasta. (Ele está oculto. Rode um ls -al para encontrá-lo)

Se você não achar este arquivo, espero que tenha feito backup dele. Senão compile novamente seu kernel.

O que acho estranho é que vc está tentando instalar um driver bem antigo da nvidia. A versão 8774 já está marcada como estável. Sugiro um emerge --sync antes de mais nada.

[]'s

BaYGoN

----------

## oandarilho01

Certifique-se de que foi gerado o .config dentro do teu diretório de fonte do kernel, pois foi isso que o emerge reclamou.

Certifique-se de ter esta opção habilitada no kernel:

General Setup -->

      [*] Kernel .config support

----------

## danielmf

 *oandarilho01 wrote:*   

> Certifique-se de que foi gerado o .config dentro do teu diretório de fonte do kernel, pois foi isso que o emerge reclamou.
> 
> Certifique-se de ter esta opção habilitada no kernel:
> 
> General Setup -->
> ...

 

Então ainda estou com o mesmo problema !Como sou novato no linux eu não sei como config. o kernel... alguem poderia me passa algum link ou tutorial   com este conteúdo?

Obrigado pela Atenção!

Daniel.

----------

## oandarilho01

É sempre assim..

Basicamente, após ter as fontes do kernel instaladas, haverá um diretório dentro de /usr/src com a versão do kernel. Deve-se criar  um link simbólico de nome linux dentro do /usr/src  par aeste diretório do kernel.

Ex:

```
oandarilho01@cerebros ~ $ ls -l /usr/src/

total 2

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   32 2006-10-18 01:12 linux -> /usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r8/

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 1328 2006-10-17 18:00 linux-2.6.15-gentoo-r5

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 1424 2006-11-15 00:16 linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r8
```

O link /usr/src/linux, desta maneira, apontará para o último kernel configurado.

Entrar então, no diretório /usr/src/linux (já como root):

```
cerebros oandarilho01 # cd /usr/src/linux
```

e rodar o utilitário de configuração do kernel:

```
cerebros linux # make menuconfig
```

Após escolher as opções do kernel, os módulos e tal, ir saindo do make menuconfig com ATENÇÃO para SALVAR as configurações. Após isso, uma boa combinação de comandos é:

```
cerebros linux # make ; make modules ; make modules_install
```

Feito isso (demora), caso não tenha dado nenhum erro, será criado um arquivo chamado bzImage, que é a imagem do kernel (o kernel em si) dentro de /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/ (no caso da arquitetura x86) que deverá ser copiado para /boot . Onde eu recomendo dar um nome que especifique que kernel é, visto que se pode ter vários deste arquivo dentro do /boot, para bootar kernels diferentes. Você aprenderá a utilidade disto mais tarde.. Um exemplo de nome: 2.6.17-g-r8 (kernel gentoo-sources 2.6.17-release8)

```
cerebros linux # cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/2.6.17-g-r8
```

E será este nome que será dado para o gerenciador de boot.

Feito isso, basta configurar o gerenciador de boot de sua preferência para bootar este kernel. Lembrando sempre de CRIAR UMA NOVA ENTRADA e NUNCA colocar este kernel recém-compilado como ÚNICA entrada.

Eu recomendo usar o lilo, pois é fácil de gerenciar, funciona muito bem e vem com um comentadíssimo arquivo de configuração de exemplo. Para instalá-lo:

# emerge lilo

Espero ter ajudado. Este é um breve resumo explicado do que tu irias encontrar pŕocurando por "como compilar kernel linux" lá no Google   :Wink: 

----------

## danielmf

 *oandarilho01 wrote:*   

> É sempre assim..
> 
> Basicamente, após ter as fontes do kernel instaladas, haverá um diretório dentro de /usr/src com a versão do kernel. Deve-se criar  um link simbólico de nome linux dentro do /usr/src  par aeste diretório do kernel.
> 
> Ex:
> ...

 

Ola! eu fiz todos os passos citados e ocorreu kernel panic no kernel que eu compilei... o que devo fazer ? compilar denovo?

obrigado pela atenção!

Daniel.

----------

## BaYGoN

Sugiro você a usar o genkernel. Ele irá compilar um kernel genérico para vc, que deve funcionar sem problemas.

Procure no google algum tutorial sobre como configurar o kernel manualmente (eu não conheço nenhum tutorial). Basicamente, para compilar o kernel manualmente e com sucesso, vc deve conhecer bem o seu hardware. No handbook do gentoo 2004.2 existem algumas instruções boas para quem está começando agora. Não sei se o handbook mais recente tem este tutorial.

[]'s

BaYGoN

----------

## oandarilho01

BaYGoN, eu acabei de tecer um tutorial para ele. Não precisa procuar outro.

danielmf, cara, não tem jeito,. Tem que voltar lá no passo do make menuconfig e rever as opções. Procure checar o que foi marcado para o teu Hardware, especialmente na Seção DEVICE DRIVERS.

Ou se quiser, use mesmo o genkernel (cujo qual eu mesmo nunca usei....) e, como provavelmente ele criará um .config lá dentor de /usr/src/linux, compare com o .config desse kernel que você acabou de configurar manualmente para descobrir o que pode ter saído errado.

Faça uma cópia do .config do teu kernel para comparar depois, pois o genkernel deve sobrescrever o conteúdo atual..

----------

## danielmf

 *oandarilho01 wrote:*   

> BaYGoN, eu acabei de tecer um tutorial para ele. Não precisa procuar outro.
> 
> danielmf, cara, não tem jeito,. Tem que voltar lá no passo do make menuconfig e rever as opções. Procure checar o que foi marcado para o teu Hardware, especialmente na Seção DEVICE DRIVERS.
> 
> Ou se quiser, use mesmo o genkernel (cujo qual eu mesmo nunca usei....) e, como provavelmente ele criará um .config lá dentor de /usr/src/linux, compare com o .config desse kernel que você acabou de configurar manualmente para descobrir o que pode ter saído errado.
> ...

 

Blz! Valeu eu Vou tentar novamente!!

Obrigado pela atenção.

----------

